# Where in NZ to move? (North Island looking likely)



## kiwiBec

After living in the UK since 1998, now married to a Brit and after a long trip back to NZ home we have decided we want to move over and give NZ a go. lane: I just wanted to know what people think of the place they live - good points / not so good etc.. I grew up in Dunedin and personally didn't really connect with it when we went back. Realistically my husbands job will mean initially we will be north island way. 

Does anyone live in Auckland and sorrunding areas? Tauranga? Hamilton? Napier? Wellington? 

We are fully aware about how expensive it is in NZ, the different social life, that's why we are moving. If we wanted the pub life and night life we would stay in the UK. We are very lucky as most of my family are scattered all over NZ and my husband has a few friends from the UK who have also made the move quite a few years ago and love it in NZ. 

We are looking for a city or large town, as i'm hoping to start up my own pet care / animal hydrotherapy business eventually. We are looking at raising a family and living an active lifestyle. If anyone lives in these area's can you let me know what you think. Cheers


----------



## jenswaters

Hi

I don't think you can go far wrong in many of the big places in the North Island in all honesty. I am Tauranga-based and would recommend it in a heartbeat for all the reasons you state, plus the weather!!! My website (link in the signature) shows how our family life is working here in Tauranga. 

I can now never see my life working anywhere else!

Jen


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwiBec said:


> After living in the UK since 1998, now married to a Brit and after a long trip back to NZ home we have decided we want to move over and give NZ a go. lane: I just wanted to know what people think of the place they live - good points / not so good etc.. I grew up in Dunedin and personally didn't really connect with it when we went back. Realistically my husbands job will mean initially we will be north island way.
> 
> Does anyone live in Auckland and sorrunding areas? Tauranga? Hamilton? Napier? Wellington?
> 
> We are fully aware about how expensive it is in NZ, the different social life, that's why we are moving. If we wanted the pub life and night life we would stay in the UK. We are very lucky as most of my family are scattered all over NZ and my husband has a few friends from the UK who have also made the move quite a few years ago and love it in NZ.
> 
> We are looking for a city or large town, as i'm hoping to start up my own pet care / animal hydrotherapy business eventually. We are looking at raising a family and living an active lifestyle. If anyone lives in these area's can you let me know what you think. Cheers


Hi,
We live in Wellington. Been here 10 months and migrated from NW England.
Putting high expenses aside there are many many things we like and hardly anything we don't like.
We came to give our toddler a better life, a place where he can be a kid without the worries of the UK. Want him to have the childhood we enjoyed in the UK in the 70's which you just can't have in the UK anymore.
We wanted a more outdoorsy lifestyle, a place with generally better seasonal weather, live near a city but never far from the beach etc etc.
We certainly found it all in Wellington. We love it so far and it is so ideal for our son and he seems to love it hear.
Definitely given us the lifestyle we wanted irrespective of the higher costs. 
Love the city being only 15 mins drive away. We are on the doorstep of many beaches, coastal walks, hill walks, cycle tracks, loads of golf courses for me all with 30mins drive, excellent biking and motor biking roads. Easy to get up the Kapiti coast which is just beautiful and also the Wairarapa which is excellent wine country and motor biking country. Love the view of Wellington harbour every time I drive or ride into the city. Love Wellington as well, the shops, restaurants, cafes, waterfront walks. I could go on and on.

What don't I like....... 
Lack of history in general, no quaint old sandstone villages to stroll around or village pubs for lunch with the family, 100kph speed limit, private muftie speeding vans that park in the most inconspicuous places imaginable, limited choice in supermarkets, low wages in comparison to UK, low quality goods if you try to save some dollars instead of paying the high prices for the brands you used to buy in the UK, it takes ages to drive anywhere of distance due to lack of dual carriageways or mways.
Struggling now, however none of these matter as one learns to adapt.


----------



## kiwiBec

Jenswater - One of my husbands old bosses has moved there and loves it. After chatting with him on Facebook we have a few more questions, which sorrunds my business, so I need to do some research into that, or it might be big city lights for us..

I currently run my own pet care business in the UK. (dog walking, home boarding dogs in my own home when owners are away instead of kennels, day care, dog walking, small animal visits etc..) Baz's old boss reminded me that us kiwis tend to have a more farming mentality than over in the UK. I.e. leaving their dogs all day in a kennel and run while they go out to work or the backyard. My aim would be to start up perhaps dog walking for a bit then I aim to start up a hydrotherapy and remedial massage therapy centre for dogs. I am aware that there are some hydrotherapy pools in Auckland, as well as daycare centres and also in other cities, but they tend to use to pool as a fun thing than what i'm aiming for. I'm hoping to get in contact with local vets / obediance schools / agility clubs / kennels / emergency services like the police / fly ball teams etc... to suss where the need is.

escapedtonz - where abouts in the north west? We are in St Helens.:clap2: Where abouts in Wellington would you say are good areas? We stayed with friends who live there (Will look up where they live and post it later) I have to say we really enjoyed our few days there. Thanks for your views on the good points and bad points. I think my husband has rosey red glasses on and mine are a bit grey lol... I get your down points. Its a shame the NZ motorway system just isn't build for high speed cars and some of the local driving in NZ is super scary esp as I learn't to drive over in the UK and I thought the poms had some crazy drivers lol


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwiBec said:


> escapedtonz - where abouts in the north west? We are in St Helens.:clap2: Where abouts in Wellington would you say are good areas? We stayed with friends who live there (Will look up where they live and post it later) I have to say we really enjoyed our few days there. Thanks for your views on the good points and bad points. I think my husband has rosey red glasses on and mine are a bit grey lol... I get your down points. Its a shame the NZ motorway system just isn't build for high speed cars and some of the local driving in NZ is super scary esp as I learn't to drive over in the UK and I thought the poms had some crazy drivers lol


Hi kiwibec,
Originally from Wigan but for the 4 years before we moved out here lived in Preston and worked in Manchester City Centre.
So you living on the edge of Scouse land ha ha! Hopefully your hubby doesn't support St Helen's rugby league ? Bitter rivals of Wigan Warriors.
Actually have some good friends who live in Windle and their sister lives out here in Christchurch. Travelled down for a visit with them just before Xmas.

Good areas around Wellington in my opinion :-
Ngaio, Wadestown, Thorndon, Khandallah, Johnsonville, Churton Park, Grenada, outskirts of Tawa - East of SH1, Papakowhai, Aotea, Whitby, Pauatahuni, Cambourne, anywhere up the Kapiti Coast, Woburn, Silverstream, Pinehaven, Heretaunga, Riverstone Terraces, Blue Mountains/Whitemans Valley, Mt Marua.

It depends what your after really, type of house - traditional or new build, if you want a garden or a deck etc. 

Yeah my Mrs defo had the rose tinted glasses on and was very disappointed for a while after we arrived. Think she expected it to be like paradise with sandy beaches like we found in the Maldives and beautiful scenery everywhere, no industry or anything causing visual pollution!!!
Mind you after a few months she started to realise NZ is much better than UK in a lot if ways. She feels so much safer here when she's out on her own, out driving, even in the city and she was never a city person in UK. Wouldn't ever get her into Manchester city centre on her own to meet me after work and she never liked London. Just didn't feel safe but here she'll gladly wander round Wellington CBD on her own or with our toddler.

Wellington transport system may get better. There's talk of a toll road motorway to bypass all the single carriageway roads from Kapiti coast into Wellington but even if it gets the go ahead it'll take years to complete.
I don't mind the roads really. It's a nice change not to be rushing around like an idiot. I've slowed down heck of a lot since coming here.

If you asked my advice I would highly recommend Wellington !


----------



## kiwiBec

escapedtonz said:


> Hi kiwibec,
> Originally from Wigan but for the 4 years before we moved out here lived in Preston and worked in Manchester City Centre.
> So you living on the edge of Scouse land ha ha! Hopefully your hubby doesn't support St Helen's rugby league ? Bitter rivals of Wigan Warriors.
> Actually have some good friends who live in Windle and their sister lives out here in Christchurch. Travelled down for a visit with them just before Xmas.
> 
> Good areas around Wellington in my opinion :-
> Ngaio, Wadestown, Thorndon, Khandallah, Johnsonville, Churton Park, Grenada, outskirts of Tawa - East of SH1, Papakowhai, Aotea, Whitby, Pauatahuni, Cambourne, anywhere up the Kapiti Coast, Woburn, Silverstream, Pinehaven, Heretaunga, Riverstone Terraces, Blue Mountains/Whitemans Valley, Mt Marua.
> 
> It depends what your after really, type of house - traditional or new build, if you want a garden or a deck etc.
> 
> Yeah my Mrs defo had the rose tinted glasses on and was very disappointed for a while after we arrived. Think she expected it to be like paradise with sandy beaches like we found in the Maldives and beautiful scenery everywhere, no industry or anything causing visual pollution!!!
> Mind you after a few months she started to realise NZ is much better than UK in a lot if ways. She feels so much safer here when she's out on her own, out driving, even in the city and she was never a city person in UK. Wouldn't ever get her into Manchester city centre on her own to meet me after work and she never liked London. Just didn't feel safe but here she'll gladly wander round Wellington CBD on her own or with our toddler.
> 
> Wellington transport system may get better. There's talk of a toll road motorway to bypass all the single carriageway roads from Kapiti coast into Wellington but even if it gets the go ahead it'll take years to complete.
> I don't mind the roads really. It's a nice change not to be rushing around like an idiot. I've slowed down heck of a lot since coming here.
> 
> If you asked my advice I would highly recommend Wellington !


lol you pie eater you!!! So by that response you might guess that yes he's a saints fan!! That's about the only team we like. Apart from that our football teams, countries etc.. are all different, which makes match days umm.. interesting!!  Yeah to close to scouse land really lol.. App the locals here if you say that the older ones get defensive.. Another reason to had Thatcher - This area was once Lancashire app!! I personally never like Wigan team but that was cozs they stole Inga the winga when I was a kid in NZ haha

How mad is that regarding your friend!! We live down the road from Windle - Dentons Green, which is down the road from Windle Island Tesco garage!!! and a double small world as a lot of my family live in christchurch :lol: Small world indeed!! What did you think of Christchurch? I was quite spooked when visiting in April last year esp the CBD. It was like something out of a zobie film 

My old friend and her husband live Tawa way. Somewhere up the hill I think slightly outside of that makes sense. Thanks for the areas. We prob want more traditional as we will need the land or might need to find somewhere else for the hydro centre.

It sounds like NZ is the right move for you both! Our main thing is where to move and hopefully getting my business to a sucessful level where I can focus on that. I've been advised the larger cities, as hydrotherapy would be accepted more than in more rural farm minded areas.

Unless bit of info to disappoint the pie eater within you but the first prime minister, who's statute is up near the beehive - A certian Mr Seddon is from St Helens!!... Man if I have a pound for everytime someone here told me that i'd be minted!!


----------



## escapedtonz

Ha Ha!!! Yes pie eater born & bred and proud. Bloomin Saints fans. They get where water can't 
Funnily enough my wife's side of the family are all scousers but the ones still in UK all live over the water now on The Wirral and all Everton fans apart from the odd one who like me is a devout Liverpool fan.
Yeah our friends live on Stuart Rd, Windle so not far from you at all.

Both loved Christchurch. Really surprised us how English it is and how nice it is looking and the feel of the place.
Originally it was the place we wanted to emigrate to but we reconsidered after the earthquake but now with hindsight we would live there.
Was amazing being in the City centre as they were demolishing buildings and seeing all the damage for real. Container city is brilliant. Punting on the river was good.

So you're originally from Dunedin?
We have some other good friends who have been in Abu Dhabi for the last 5 years and they emigrate here on April 1st to Christchurch.
Joanne I think was born in Wellington but left there when she was young and grew up as a teenager in Dunedin. Her dad worked in the fire service and moved around quite a lot.
Her hubby who's my long time motorbike mate is from Kent so we looking forward to seeing them as well when they get here. They were actually over here looking at property in August - triple small world!!!
If you want more traditional and land then you probably need to be out of the city limits as there doesnt tend to be much land with property unless you go further out. Maybe to the South of the CBD over towards or around the airport but don't really like it on that side to live.


----------



## kiwiBec

escapedtonz said:


> Ha Ha!!! Yes pie eater born & bred and proud. Bloomin Saints fans. They get where water can't
> Funnily enough my wife's side of the family are all scousers but the ones still in UK all live over the water now on The Wirral and all Everton fans apart from the odd one who like me is a devout Liverpool fan.
> Yeah our friends live on Stuart Rd, Windle so not far from you at all.
> 
> Both loved Christchurch. Really surprised us how English it is and how nice it is looking and the feel of the place.
> Originally it was the place we wanted to emigrate to but we reconsidered after the earthquake but now with hindsight we would live there.
> Was amazing being in the City centre as they were demolishing buildings and seeing all the damage for real. Container city is brilliant. Punting on the river was good.
> 
> So you're originally from Dunedin?
> We have some other good friends who have been in Abu Dhabi for the last 5 years and they emigrate here on April 1st to Christchurch.
> Joanne I think was born in Wellington but left there when she was young and grew up as a teenager in Dunedin. Her dad worked in the fire service and moved around quite a lot.
> Her hubby who's my long time motorbike mate is from Kent so we looking forward to seeing them as well when they get here. They were actually over here looking at property in August - triple small world!!!
> If you want more traditional and land then you probably need to be out of the city limits as there doesnt tend to be much land with property unless you go further out. Maybe to the South of the CBD over towards or around the airport but don't really like it on that side to live.


lol they get where water can't.. I was gonna say the same about Liverpool fans! Well that's one bit of common ground you and Baz (husband) have in common! I look after a few Saints players dogs and am friends with a couple. Still trying to learn the art of league. Being a southern girl i'm more union. All good fun! We went to a wedding at Saints new ground new years eve. Its quite a good ground.. Well the Wigan fans - parents and family of the bride probably disagreed lol.

Stuart Ave! It is a small world. I pick up a king charles every Thursday from that street.. Small world indeed!!!

Christchurch is known as more English than England!! When my father and his family immigrated to there after the war, he was moved our of the post christs College as my grandad thought it was to posh! Not sure if we would move there. It'll be awesome when its rebuilt. Not sure if its good business wise for me.

Wow it is a small world! I lived there until I moved to the UK in 1998. Its funny when you say fire fighter. There was a fire officer who was quite high up that went to the church that my mum is a priest at. I used to myther him to start up some sort of fire cadets, as I wanted to be one big time or a cop - as long as I got a dog to work with lol... Thinking of volunteering for the fire service when I get over there. It must be exciting to know they are coming back. Where abouts in Christchurch will they be going? I do like where my sister lives which is nth of Christchurch A place call Leithfield.

What is it about the area that you don't like near to the airport? I am covering all the options and ideas. Really want to get the business up and running.


----------



## escapedtonz

Yeah we are so looking forward to being close to them and I'll have my biking buddy back of a fashion. Lots of visits on the cards when our little one grows up.
They have been looking at Rangiora although not sure if they've found anything yet. They're only considering Christchurch as Jo's brother lives there - he's a bit of a farmer and she would like to be close to him and her nephews / nieces since she's been away from NZ for approx 14/15yrs maybe around the same time as you left.
Her mum & dad live in in Blenhiem now - retired there.

Around the bays and on the coastal road is fine but not keen on the bits in between like Newtown and Miramar. Just a bit older and look a bit run down. Sure theyre fine but just a personal taste thing.


----------



## kiwiBec

Ahh I getcha! Well got planty to look at and probably more questions to ask!

Christchurch wiseI used to love Sumner where my gran lived and where my sister has a house also, but it got hit pretty bad after the earthquake. 

I've always wanted to learn to ride, but never had the chance or time. Maybe one day I will. My husbands pretty nervous about bikes.. Well not so much the bikes but the car users and their lack of awareness. I've threatened a Billy Connoly style trike to combat that lol How do you find the NZ roads?

I have family in Auckland, Christchurch and Dunedin.. Then friends all over the place.. Always a help for cheap holidays


----------



## jenswaters

HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! I have to get back into THIS conversation, as I am from... THE WIRRAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Small world, eh?!!?

In terms of your business in Tauranga/Mount Maunganui way...we really do pamper our dogs here, so I think you would stand a pretty good chance with your business. I am sure I have heard of a vet's over here that has a hydrotherapy pool, or access to one. Wish I could remember which one. Google, maybe?? People are really getting into doggy daycare here (a very good friend of mine loves it, and even checks on her dog quite regularly on the webcam)! I would say that you would need somewhere with a bit of space/land, that is accessible for most people on the way into work, but isn't in the middle of suburbia to annoy the neighbours! You get more land out towards Pyes Pa, Tauriko, Ohauiti etc, but you are on the outskirts of the "city" so that would limit your clientele. Maybe look into areas of Otumoetai, Matua, and Bethlehem on one side of the city (also quite the wealthy side), and you could consider some areas down towards the Mount (but again, quite tricky to organise). 
In terms of family, you cannot really go wrong. It depends on how you want to live. Beaches...Mount or Papamoa. Good schools and stuff for kids...Otumoetai, Matua, Pillans Point, Avenues, Bethlehem. Each area is different, so it really depends on what you want for your family. The only areas I would avoid would be Merivale, Gate Pa, Parkvale and certain parts of Greerton. But that's my perspective...others would argue. Tell me your exact requirements for your family (space, bedrooms, land, cost etc) and I can give you a better set of choices
Good luck


----------



## kiwiBec

From the Wirral!! Man this world is coming very small indeed!!  I found a hydro place 4 Wet Paws - Canine Hydrotherapy, Tauranga and Mt Maunganui, Bay of Plenty which is in Te Puke. The lady seems very experienced, so hopefully if I was in Tauranga I wouldn't be invading her space to much... Pending if we go there. In Wellington there is a fitness gym with another highly qualified hydrotherapist, which to be honest is very impressive to see!! There are a lot of hydro and fun pools in Auckland.. Fingers crossed i'll get my diploma so will be highly qualified by the time I hit NZ... :focus: I'm also aiming to complete my remedial massage diploma too.

I will defo do my research concerning daycare and all that. I'm really hoping my hydro will take off. I might even look at just some dog walking depending for the need. I always have that moment of panic thinking what if there isn't enough work, but in St Helens there are at least 7 day care / dog boarding / dog walking type of businesses that are running and all bursting at the seems with business.

Just seen your website and its an amazing business you have!! What a great idea! I hope by asking this i'm not costing you a lot.... At the moment its just me, my husband a dog and cat. We are looking to start a family in NZ. Hopefully we will have $100,000 deposit. My husband is looking to join the Police, so pending that there is a ok wage coming in straight away. Initially 3-4 bedroom home. Seen some with pools, but looking to see if they are all maintained with filters etc.. or if its best I get one over here bring it with me and then build my own in door place. I hope that helps.

What has it been like for you living in such varied places around the world? What made you go to all these places inc NZ? I'm always curious. Your family look adorable!!


----------



## kiwiBec

Quick google search shows a couple pet care businesses pet partners and absoutely precious pets. Pet Partners seem to have opportunities to join their team, so might even enquire there as an option if we do decide to move to Tauranga.

Thanks for this btw!! All this info about Tauranga and Wellington is very helpful indeed and sparked me on to keep researching


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwiBec said:


> Ahh I getcha! Well got planty to look at and probably more questions to ask!
> 
> Christchurch wiseI used to love Sumner where my gran lived and where my sister has a house also, but it got hit pretty bad after the earthquake.
> 
> I've always wanted to learn to ride, but never had the chance or time. Maybe one day I will. My husbands pretty nervous about bikes.. Well not so much the bikes but the car users and their lack of awareness. I've threatened a Billy Connoly style trike to combat that lol How do you find the NZ roads?
> 
> I have family in Auckland, Christchurch and Dunedin.. Then friends all over the place.. Always a help for cheap holidays


Hello again,

Back on the subject of areas. We don't mind traditional housing but don't really like the look of areas that have the electricity poles running thru the streets. Just makes it look scruffy although there are a couple of areas - eg Woburn in Lwr Hutt where it doesn't seem to matter as they are such nice areas. We just snobs ha ha!

We had a ride over to Sumner Bay and spent an hour on the beach since it was such a hot day. Really nice area but terrible for the damage caused by the quake. Real eerie looking up at the houses hanging over the cliff edge knowing people had lost their lives there and the roads are in a right state.

I always wanted to ride but mum never keen when I was still a wee teenager at home and then lost touch with it till I started work in Manchester. Ex wife hated em.
A colleague in to it big time so that was the catalyst that made me do something about it. I also got divorced at a similar time so a present to myself and to p off the soon to be ex wife was to get a bike and take the test. 
Did it all in a month.... Got a bike, did the theory test, lessons and passed direct access so I could ride anything. 
Ha ha you should have seen the witches' face!!!
That was May 2005 and never looked back since. Been all over on it with my biking buddy from Kent who I met as he was going out with the ex wife's sister.
Went all over UK on em.
Scarborough, Whitby, Yorkshire moors, Cheshire, Derbyshire, Lake District, Humberside, down to Silverstone, Oulton Park, TT Isle Of Man, NW 200 Northern Ireland. Loved the biking lifestyle just camping out at an event n having beers 
Hopin to do it all again here on much better roads, much better weather, scenery and less traffic.
My wife Bev hates bikes but puts up with it as its all she's ever known with me as I had a bike when we met. She's also an Intensive Care Sister so knows how they can affect peoples lives.
She'll never admit it but I think she secretly liked me turning up at her house in leathers when we were dating ha ha!!!
We had a holiday to Egypt a few years ago & I was determined to get her on a bike so I booked us on one of the quad biking days in the desert. She was really scared but once she got going absolutely loved it so she's a bit more tolerant of them now.
I'd recommend getting your bike license as the roads here are just fantastic when you get off the State Highways.


----------



## kiwiBec

lol snobs!! haha

I didn't get a chance to see Sumner which I think is probably a good thing as I used to love the little village, its cenima, chip shop etc.. I have fond memories of that area with my gran.

I'll keep a look at those areas you mentioned for Wellington and have a goosie.. Still have no idea where we will land. Got to wait to hear more about Baz's job.

My mates sy n Jill go all over the place on their bikes and just love it. I will have to get a license one day.. ATM any savings are going on this move and if I can't get a place with a pool I imagine it'll go on one to be build in NZ or get one sorted here and brought over with us.... Ahh well might go for huskies and mushing kit for now lol :rofl:

Wellington wise I found one hydro gym for dogs. Its all tredmill and water tredmill so something slightly different to what i'll be having, which is defo a good thing indeed....


----------



## kiwiBec

jenswater - What's Welcome Bay like as an area?


----------



## jenswaters

Depends what your wanting. There are some lovely parts of it, you get a lot more for your money, and there is more land/space. The downside at the moment is that currently houses are not easily resold, although this will change. People from Tauranga know that traffic coming into town from Welcome Bay in the morning, and then going back out at night, is currently "bad". This is by Kiwi standards where they find it hard to believe I drive 20-25 minutes to work in another town (Te Puke)!! By UK standards its fine. However, there is going to be a new road built in the next few years that will be a direct link to Welcome Bay so this should.reduce traffic and raise its desireability again. Personally, I like the area. 
Does this help?


----------



## kiwiBec

Te Puke is where the other hydrotherapy centre is, so i'd need to be far enough away where i'm not a threat if that's possible. Would Welcome Bay be considered to close to Te Puke?

I know what you mean about travel, some areas in Auckland they accept it but there are a lot of areas where they think 25 minutes is just down right crazy!! Heck 25 minutes wind down driving back in scenery which isn't involving motorways sounds amazing to me!!

Do you know much about the schools in Welcome Bay? Saying that we'd travel if we could to drop off our kids... Well gotta have them first lol.. So many things to consider where we will go... Auckland has a lot of good opportunities but the prices are shocking!! Thank you btw for all your help. Its been great guys


----------

